# Dutch Office manager/ Call Center manager for hire.



## expat.my (Jul 12, 2012)

Dear Sir, Madam,

I am a Dutch National living in Malaysia for 9 years and looking for a new challenge/ opportunity to use my skills, knowledge and expertise which I gained in The Netherlands and Malaysia in a period of more than 23 years. If and when you are interested, please send me an email and I can forward you my full resume and contact details. 

Thank you in advance,

Alex


----------

